# EFOY Fuel Cells



## 103352 (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi, I have been looking into alternative renewable power sources and came across EFOY fuel cells. Does anyone have any exprience or advice on this type of power source. Many thanks Alan.


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

I looked at them at a show. Good idea BUT V Expensive


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi I noticed whilst drooling over catalogues that hymer were fitting them as standard on their s740 and s820 models. If they are still using them on their new top of the range models then they should be OK.

Dick


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

They are reliable. Those who sell them swear by them. If you want something that generates typically 4 Amps consuming litres of methanol each day for ~£2200 go ahead.

Dave


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi Alasand. Don't forget you have to carry bottles of Methanol with you to refuel it.

http://ptcl.chem.ox.ac.uk/~hmc/hsci/chemicals/methanol.html

Not a thing I would like swishing about under the seat!!

Johnny F


----------



## 101368 (Oct 12, 2006)

DABurleigh said:


> They are reliable. Those who sell them swear by them. If you want something that generates typically 4 Amps consuming litres of methanol each day for ~£2200 go ahead.
> 
> Dave


Slight problem though can anyone tell me where to get the methanol from and how much it costs? The few people who list the system on their websites don't seem to list the methanol.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

A mate gets his from here...

http://www.prestwich.ndirect.co.uk/engine_equipment.htm

Go to bottom of page.

Also...

http://www.transleisure.co.uk/product_list.asp?cat1=21&cat2=19

Johnny F


----------



## 101368 (Oct 12, 2006)

mangothemadmonk said:


> A mate gets his from here...
> 
> http://www.prestwich.ndirect.co.uk/engine_equipment.htm
> 
> ...


Unfortunately that would void EFOY's guarantee. I suspect they charge rather more than that.


----------



## neilandsue (Jul 13, 2006)

That's a real shame about the methanol.....

I thought it was supposed to run on 50 cents a litre French wine 8O 8O


----------



## fatwallet (May 18, 2006)

*efoy*

hi alusand. we have a hymer s820 which comes fitted with a fuel cell we have found it to be good we do a lot of wild camping abroad and it has worked fine we bought our methanol from a firm in glassgow found them on the internet i cant remember there name they sold all sorts of industrial chemicals. we still carry a genie for the not to be forgotten hair dryer vacuum and other power hungry items. would i buy one if not fitted as standard i don't think so with 3 leisure batteries it is not a major problem and as you say very expensive if you need any further help please come back. kind regards len


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

I'd like one. If I reanmed myself fatwallet, perhaps I could afford one


----------

